
Windows 10 Desktop: Physically building and photographing the logos (2015) - iudqnolq
https://gmunk.com/Windows-10-Desktop/
======
iudqnolq
The core concept of the post is that the default wallpaper on the windows 10
Desktop was physically built and then proto graphed.

> Our approach involved a live-action shoot using different variables and
> customizations. Our core concept wanted to position the logo as a portal
> into the world behind it. We customized and art directed each image to speak
> to the timelessness of Windows, and its ability to take us anywhere we want
> to go. We though the best way to achieve this is to build and shoot it
> practically.

> So we built the actual Windows logos and brought them to life through our
> use of inventive camera angles and evocative volumetric lighting. Using a 9k
> Phase One Camera system, we shot multiple exposures of the Windows logo, and
> combined those exposures in post to create a fantastic assemblage of
> volumetric lighting. The aim was to create a huge variety of desktop images,
> all of them real and practical, which in essence rendered the desktop image
> timeless.

> The final result was an image what was vivid and tangible, like you could
> reach into your screen and touch it. The advantage of doing this practically
> is that we can literally shoot thousands of images, which meant once we had
> our hero image, we kept shooting and got endless varieties out of each set-
> up. We wanted to create a whole library of images that can be used
> throughout multiple Windows applications.

The post also goes into detail on how they implemented all that.

------
iudqnolq
Sourcing: I saw this (2015) article in a comment on another article today by
tyingq

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21675369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21675369)

